# St Croix rod deal



## utahusker (Nov 11, 2009)

I was going to buy a St Croix Avid 6'6" 1 piece rod (ML fast tip)at BPS for $160. For the heck of it I called "Sportsman's Warehouse". They had the exact rod that I was looking for at a price of $109. I've searched all over and nothing even comes close that price.

I realize they closed a bunch of stores around the country. If you have one near you check out their prices on the St Croix rods, unless my store made a mistake.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 11, 2009)

That is more in the St. Croix Triumph price range. Will be a nice score if it is an avid.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I would say that is a mistake, unless the rod is on clearance or something.


----------



## utahusker (Nov 11, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> That is more in the St. Croix Triumph price range. Will be a nice score if it is an avid.


It is an Avid.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 12, 2009)

should be a great rod for u


----------



## Cheech (Nov 12, 2009)

I like St. Croix. Recently bought two of the MOJO BASS series for under a hundred bucks. They seem really good. I have Curado 200 DHSV's (2 yr old reels) on these rods. 

Looked at Sportsman's Warehouse, there's no online shopping and no store anywhere near me.


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 12, 2009)

90 percent of my rods that i typically use are st croix. I have a couple avids but mostly premiers..and 1 gloomis crankbait rod. Sounds like an awesome score!


----------



## shfishinsticks (Nov 30, 2009)

Possibly could be an older Avid model (which I prefer). The old ones were matte grey/black in color. The new ones are gloss carbon pearl.


----------



## utahusker (Dec 1, 2009)

shfishinsticks said:


> Possibly could be an older Avid model (which I prefer). The old ones were matte grey/black in color. The new ones are gloss carbon pearl.


You're right, mine's a flat finish, so it must be an older model.


----------

